# PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX670-Edition: Core i5-3570K + Geforce GTX 670 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX670-Edition: Core i5-3570K + Geforce GTX 670 [Anzeige]*

					Ab sofort bieten wir einen weiteren PCGH-PC mit der Geforce GTX 670 an, der nun sogar etwas günstiger ist und dabei kaum langsamer arbeitet.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX670-Edition: Core i5-3570K + Geforce GTX 670 [Anzeige]*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Januar 2013)

Ab Februar ist der PC übrigens verfügbar...


----------



## BVer (31. Januar 2013)

naja :/


----------



## -Ultima- (31. Januar 2013)

Immerhin von der Leistung besser als die ganzen Schrott-PC's von csl, sturn, aldi & co.

Aber für 1350€ viel zu teuer


----------



## kombiv6 (22. Februar 2013)

Dafür bau ich ja schpn fast 2 zusammen


----------



## coi (22. Februar 2013)

ich frag mich immer was für Grakas da verwendet werden .. hier in der Tabelle erreicht die GTX 680 keine 10k Punkte im 3DM11
ich hingegen komme auf über 11k Punkte mit meiner EVGA GTX 680 FTW ohne sie zu übertakten


----------



## Knappknacks (22. Februar 2013)

Ich bleib bei der guten alten zusammenbau Methode. is zwar nicht viel billiger als die PCGH PCs die ja wirklich güntig sind, macht mich aber glücklicher


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2013)

Wieso ist das bitte ein Enthusiast-PC? Die Grafikkarte ist nur die viertschnellste (680, 7970GE, 690, 7990, [Titan]) und die CPU wird im eigenen Lager gleich von drei anderen (3770, 3930, 3970X) geschlagen. Wenn der Unterschied zum 3770 nicht groß genug ist, so doch aber zu den Sechskernern. Was bitte kommt denn nach Enthusiast? Etwa mit dem 3770 der Ultra-Enthusiast? Was wiederum ist dann mit dem 3930K? Die Extreme Editions sind mMn die einzigen die das Prädikat verdienen, da dort nämlich nur die Leistung zählt und das P/L-Verhältnis nebensache ist. Die Dual-Karten, sowie Titan gehören auch am ehesten in diese Schublade. Ich meine, Ihr selbst redet doch immer vom Prteis/Leistungs-tipp 3750k, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Das selbe Spiel bei der 670. "Fast" so schnell wie die 680, aber günstiger. Was hat das mit Enthusiasmus zu tun?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will euch ja nicht ans Bein pinkeln, aber ich komm mir vor, als wenn ich dieses Forum die ganzen Jahre falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## darthnerd (3. März 2013)

Den Performance in der Ivy-Edition sollte man stets unter Last halten. Da ist er leiser


----------



## Lemurer (15. März 2013)

.......ist gerade mal wieder teurer geworden. Zieht der Sprit an den Tankstellen auch an? 

Kommen ja die Osterferien 

Wird immer noch die leisere Graka verbaut oder ist das Update auch veraltet?


----------

